# Cube matching



## Davepencilguin (Nov 9, 2009)

I wish there was a guy in real life that was like Ollivander in the Harry Potter books, a guy that would match you up with the perfect cube suited for you.

For some, it's a type-F from Cube4you; for another, it's a sanded store-bought Rubik's brand.


----------



## shelley (Nov 9, 2009)

Is there an Elder Cube that passes ownership via one on one races?


----------



## qqwref (Nov 9, 2009)

I think the best cube for me would be a 55mm cube, made from white V-cube plastic, with the core made out of a lock of Yu Nakajima's hair.

"Yu only donated two locks of hair to make cubes, and the owner of the other cube has become the most powerful big cube solver on the east coast... I think we can expect great things from you!"


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 9, 2009)

Nah, everyone would just be matched with a mini-C.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Nov 9, 2009)

crappy cubes are the best


----------



## Innocence (Nov 9, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Nah, everyone would just be matched with a mini-C.



+1. But sadly enough, not everyone thinks mini c is ftw kthxbi. I think even the crappy cubes have followers. Like New type A II, or...dare I say it...Type B.

By the way, ^ crappy cubes are definitely not the best, as they wouldn't be crappy if they were.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 9, 2009)

Store brought rubik's cubes can actually become quite good. Once you've smoothed it out and have pryed the corners they go pretty fast.


----------



## Radu (Nov 9, 2009)

Why don't you simply use a type A or C ?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 9, 2009)

it's always type c for me. and it'll be pink


----------



## Davepencilguin (Nov 9, 2009)

Three were given to the Asians: Quick, wisest and fastest of all cubers.
Seven to the Europeans: Great cubers and craftsmen of the various puzzles.
And nine.... nine cubes were gifted to the North Americans... who above all else desire records.
But they were, all of them, deceived, for another cube was made. In the land of Nether, in the fires of cube4you, the Dark Lord Erik forged in secret a master Cube to control all others. An into this Cube he poured his speed, dexterity, and his will to dominate all records. "One Cube to rule them all." One by one, the free records of the cubing community fell to the power of the Cube. But there were some who resisted. A last alliance of Asians and North Americans competed in the competitions of Netherland and on the slope of Cube4you, they fought for the freedom of the Cubing Community. Records were near... But the power of the Cube could not be undone.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 9, 2009)

Aw, the first few posts were "LOL"

But then it declined. ):
But seriously, that was funny. xD


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 9, 2009)

stiwi griffin said:


> crappy cubes are the best


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 9, 2009)

Yay! My pic has gone to good use!

Also: funny thread.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 9, 2009)

Davepencilguin said:


> Three were given to the Asians: Quick, wisest and fastest of all cubers.
> Seven to the Europeans: Great cubers and craftsmen of the various puzzles.
> And nine.... nine cubes were gifted to the North Americans... who above all else desire records.
> But they were, all of them, deceived, for another cube was made. In the land of Nether, in the fires of cube4you, the Dark Lord Erik forged in secret a master Cube to control all others. An into this Cube he poured his speed, dexterity, and his will to dominate all records. "One Cube to rule them all." One by one, the free records of the cubing community fell to the power of the Cube. But there were some who resisted. A last alliance of Asians and North Americans competed in the competitions of Netherland and on the slope of Cube4you, they fought for the freedom of the Cubing Community. Records were near... But the power of the Cube could not be undone.





where's that from??


----------



## calekewbs (Nov 9, 2009)

its a spoof of the lord of the rings


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 10, 2009)

ahh, so i guessed.


----------



## Forte (Nov 10, 2009)

ummm GANDALF

I would be given a Square-1


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 10, 2009)

hmm, i wanted to write something from Eragon, but doesn't have the ability to. i'd love to see someone post it here


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 10, 2009)

Davepencilguin said:


> Three were given to the Asians: Quick, wisest and fastest of all cubers.
> Seven to the Europeans: Great cubers and craftsmen of the various puzzles.
> And nine.... nine cubes were gifted to the North Americans... who above all else desire records.
> But they were, all of them, deceived, for another cube was made. In the land of Nether, in the fires of cube4you, the Dark Lord Erik forged in secret a master Cube to control all others. An into this Cube he poured his speed, dexterity, and his will to dominate all records. "One Cube to rule them all." One by one, the free records of the cubing community fell to the power of the Cube. But there were some who resisted. A last alliance of Asians and North Americans competed in the competitions of Netherland and on the slope of Cube4you, they fought for the freedom of the Cubing Community. Records were near... But the power of the Cube could not be undone.



There was OneKube...
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=140502#post140502

The best cube:
http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~jfly/projects/qqTimer/qqTimer.htm


----------



## qqwref (Nov 10, 2009)

Don't mix metaphors, guys :| Harry Potter != Lord of the Rings, however awesome they may both be.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 10, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Don't mix metaphors, guys :| Harry Potter != Lord of the Rings, however awesome they may both be.



Haha I suppose that is a good point. One would probably be ill-advised to wear a Darth Vader costume to a Star Trek convention, or I suppose to wear a Captain Kirk costume to a Star Wars convention. 

Chris


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 10, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Don't mix metaphors, guys :| Harry Potter != Lord of the Rings, however awesome they may both be.
> ...



Spock + lightsaber = ?


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 10, 2009)

*THEY ARE THE SAME. *


----------



## Arendil (Nov 11, 2009)

Davepencilguin said:


> Three were given to the Asians: Quick, wisest and fastest of all cubers.
> Seven to the Europeans: Great cubers and craftsmen of the various puzzles.
> And nine.... nine cubes were gifted to the North Americans... who above all else desire records.
> But they were, all of them, deceived, for another cube was made. In the land of Nether, in the fires of cube4you, the Dark Lord Erik forged in secret a master Cube to control all others. An into this Cube he poured his speed, dexterity, and his will to dominate all records. "One Cube to rule them all." One by one, the free records of the cubing community fell to the power of the Cube. But there were some who resisted. A last alliance of Asians and North Americans competed in the competitions of Netherland and on the slope of Cube4you, they fought for the freedom of the Cubing Community. Records were near... But the power of the Cube could not be undone.



I have a whole new respect for you. That .... was epic.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 11, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> stiwi griffin said:
> 
> 
> > crappy cubes are the best








Anyhow, apparently my dream cube is a D-II, almost.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 11, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Don't mix metaphors, guys :| Harry Potter != Lord of the Rings, however awesome they may both be.



I agree.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Nov 11, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Don't mix metaphors, guys :| Harry Potter != Lord of the Rings, however awesome they may both be.



Better to post it in a thread about comparing cubes to a movie aspect than to make an entirely new thread.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 11, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> *THEY ARE THE SAME. *



LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Faz (Nov 11, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > *THEY ARE THE SAME. *
> ...



lol final sentence.


----------

